# ACS skill assessment for Software engineer



## cafe83 (Apr 6, 2013)

Hi everyone,
I'm planning to get skill assessment done by ACS for Software Engineer. I understand that I need to give employer references. 

In the ANZSCO Code Descriptions document there are 6 tasks identified as the task list :
(1) researching, consulting, analysing and evaluating system program needs

(2) identifying technology limitations and deficiencies in existing systems and associated processes, procedures and methods

(3) testing, debugging, diagnosing and correcting errors and faults in an applications programming language within established testing protocols, guidelines and quality standards to ensure programs and applications perform to specification

(4) writing and maintaining program code to meet system requirements, system designs and technical specifications in accordance with quality accredited standards

(5) writing, updating and maintaining technical program, end user documentation and operational procedures

(6) providing advice, guidance and expertise in developing proposals and strategies for software design activities such as financial evaluation and co
sting for recommending software purchases and upgrades


Do I need to have done all of those 6 tasks? Or is there a specific number of tasks that one needs to have performed out of those 6?


----------



## joluwarrior (May 8, 2012)

cafe83 said:


> Hi everyone,
> I'm planning to get skill assessment done by ACS for Software Engineer. I understand that I need to give employer references.
> 
> In the ANZSCO Code Descriptions document there are 6 tasks identified as the task list :
> ...


These are not a holistic set. These are pointers so check if your role mirrors them.

If you have covered 5 points out of the 6 listed, it is ok. Obviously, the more you cover, the better for ACS to understand relevance of your work exp. to the nominated occupation.


----------



## cafe83 (Apr 6, 2013)

Ah I see. Thanks!


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

80-90% should be good!


----------



## rixuser (Jan 26, 2014)

cafe83 said:


> Hi everyone,
> I'm planning to get skill assessment done by ACS for Software Engineer. I understand that I need to give employer references.
> 
> In the ANZSCO Code Descriptions document there are 6 tasks identified as the task list :
> ...


hey can u share ur experience ? how was your assessment??


----------

